# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  विक्रम और बेताल की कहानियाँ

## nikneo

*विक्रम और बेताल की यह कहानियाँ “चंदामामा“ पत्रिका में प्रकाशित हुई है | ये कहानियाँ मनोरंजन करने के साथ साथ शिक्षाप्रद तथा बुद्धिमता को बढ़ाने वाली है |* 
*
कहानियों की भूमिका :

*एक बार सम्राट विक्रम के दरबार में एक तांत्रिक साधू आये और बिना कुछ कहे एक फल भेंट कर के चले गए | ये सिलसिला कई दिनों तक चलता रहा | साधू रोज आते और बिना कुछ कहे फल दे कर चले जाते | सम्राट को बड़ा अजीब लगता कि आखिर ये साधू चाहते क्या है ? किस प्रयोजन से ये यहाँ आते है और यह विचित्र फल दे कर चले जाते है | एक दिन सम्राट ने साधू के लाये हुए सारे फल मंगवाए और उन्हें काटकर देखा | फल काटते ही उसमे में से एक दुर्लभ मणि निकली | दूसरे फल को काटा तो उसमे में भी मणि निकली | इस तरह सभी फल एक एक करके काटते गए और सभी में दुर्लभ मणियाँ प्राप्त हुई |

अगले दिन जब साधू रोज की तरह सम्राट को फल भेंट करने लगे तो सम्राट ने साधू से उनके आने का व् रोज मणियुक्त फल भेंट करने का प्रयोजन पूछा | साधू ने कहा कि वह बस सम्राट का समय चाहते है वह भी अकेले | साधू सम्राट विक्रम को आधी रात में एक शमशान में बुलाते है और बताते है कि एक जगह एक पेड़ पर एक शव लटक रहा है जिसे सम्राट को उतार कर लाना है और साधू को सौंपना है |

विक्रम जब उस पेड़ तक पहुचते है और शव उतारते है तो वह शव जीवित हो उठता है और उड़ने लगता है | बार बार प्रयास करके विक्रम उस शव को पकड़ लेते है और अपनी पीठ पर डाल कर साधू के पास ले जाने लगते है | तब वह शव अपना नाम बेताल बताता है और कहता है कि रस्ते का समय व्यतीत करने के उद्देश्य से वह एक कहानी सुनायेगा परन्तु अगर विक्रम अपने मुख से एक शब्द भी बोला तो वह उड़ कर वापस पेड़ पर चल जायेगा | कहानी की समाप्ति पर वह विक्रम से कहानी के अंत के विषय में प्रश्न पूछता है और धमकाता है कि अगर जानते हुए भी वह प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं देगा तो वह उसके सर के टुकड़े टुकड़े कर देगा |

सम्राट विक्रम साहसी होने के साथ साथ बहुत बुद्धिमान भी थे, अतः वे बेताल के प्रश्नों के सही सही उत्तर देते है और कहानी का अंत पूरा करते है | उत्तर सुनकर बेताल उड़ कर वापस उसी पेड़ पर जा लटकता है | विक्रम फिर पेड़ तक जाते है और बेताल को पकड़ कर ले जाने लगते है | बेताल फिर कहानी सुनाता है, फिर प्रश्न पूछता है और उतर सुनकर फिर पेड़ पर जा लटकता है | यही क्रम चलता रहता है |

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -१
*

**

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -१


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -१


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -१


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -२


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -२


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -२*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -२*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -२


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -२


*

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या-३

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या-३

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या-३

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या-३

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या-३

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या -४*

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -४

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -४

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -४

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -५

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -५

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -५

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -५

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या -५

----------


## garima

बहुत खूब nikneo जी।
आपने बचपन की कोमिक्स याद करा दी।
आगे भी बढ़ाय ।

----------


## VIKRAM1

अति सुन्दर संग्रह !

----------


## nikneo

> बहुत खूब nikneo जी।
> आपने बचपन की कोमिक्स याद करा दी।
> आगे भी बढ़ाय ।


धन्यवाद गरिमा जी।
आपके ये शब्द इस सूत्र के लिए अमृत के सामान है।

----------


## nikneo

> अति सुन्दर संग्रह !


धन्यवाद VIKRAM जी

----------


## Shree Ji

बहुत अच्छा संग्रह

----------


## nikneo

> बहुत अच्छा संग्रह


धन्यवाद shree ji ।
कल आगे की और कहानियाँ पोस्ट करूँगा ।

----------


## garima

हम भी आगे की कहानी का इन्तजार करेगे जी

----------


## mangal

वाह . ज़िंदगी में कुछ दिन पीछे चला गया हूँ .

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या ६



*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या ६


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या ६


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या ६


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या ६


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या ६


*

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ७

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ८

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ८

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ८

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ८

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ८

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ८

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ९

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १० (मई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

* 					कहानी संख्या १० (मई १९६०) 				*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या १० (मई १९६०)*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या १० (मई १९६०)


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या १० (मई १९६०)


*

----------


## nikneo

*कहानी संख्या १० (मई १९६०)


*

----------


## garima

बहुत बढ़िया निक जी ये स्टोरी अछि ये।
मुझे कॉमिक्स पढ़ने मिल रही। अच्छा लग रहा।

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ११ (जून १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ११ (जून १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ११ (जून १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ११ (जून १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या ११ (जून १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## nikneo

कहानी संख्या १२ (जूलाई १९६०)

----------


## garima

बहुत अच्छे निक जी ।
कुछ और स्टोरी भी पोस्ट करे।

----------

